# Sabsosa Comp 2005



## poiter (10/6/05)

It's time to start thinking about brewing up your favourite beers for this year's SABSOSA Comp.

Past entrants have been sent the details via email. Non email past entrants should receive entry forms in the post. Participating SA brew shops should have entry forms and details in store soon.

You can find style guidelines etc on the SABSOSA web site, www.sabsosa.com
In brief, entries close Aug 26th, judging is at the Holdfast Bowling Club on Sept 11th and trophy presentation at the same venue on Sept 18th.

The National Comp is also being held in Adelaide this year, which is open to the top 3 place getters in each style category. 

View attachment MasterEntrantsLetter2005.pdf


----------



## Asher (10/6/05)

Western Australia doesn't have a qualifying comp for the nationals. Is the SABSOSA open to interstate entries this year?

Asher for now


----------



## big d (10/6/05)

as per anawbs posting.exactly who qualifies.what comps during the year will qualify you and if you are in the 3 for a particular catergory are you automatically entitled to enter the other styles .

cheers
big d


----------



## Asher (12/9/05)

I believe Judging for this comp was over the weekend....

Any AHB members head along to check it out?


----------



## Darren (12/9/05)

Yep,
Was agood day. I noticed the stewards were pretty impressed with your pils Asher.
Blind judging this year which was good (ie the judges didn't see the bottles)
cheers
Darren


----------



## Asher (12/9/05)

Good Stuff :beerbang: 

Yep I went quite big with the Pils - I'm finally starting to realise how important 3 months lagering really is with these beers. They tent to taste way over hopped in the beginning... but balance over time...

I look forward to seeing the results...


----------



## GMK (12/9/05)

OK - they have 2 categories left to judge..

pretty sure it is Wheats & Belgians.

They are being judged tonight and the results hopefully posted on the web page tonight....

For all to see :beer: 

Apparently, around 200 entries.... :super:


----------



## Aaron (12/9/05)

GMK said:


> OK - they have 2 categories left to judge..
> 
> pretty sure it is Wheats & Belgians.
> 
> [post="76586"][/post]​



That is right, it is Wheats and Belgians.

Being done at Mike's place tonight.


----------



## tangent (12/9/05)

did you enter Darren?
Pils?


----------



## Darren (13/9/05)

Yep, Boh pils and German lager straight from the fermenter


----------



## tdh (13/9/05)

I took part in pt.2 of the judging for SABSOSA with BrewBrad and others.

We tackled the Belgian class late into the night with the winner being absolutely stunning. There were a few 'interesting' :blink: beers and we left the judging with a great set of dimples.

Results should be out soon.

tdh


----------



## Darren (13/9/05)

Dimples from puckering?


----------



## tangent (13/9/05)

Tell us more about the "interesting" belgians.
Musta been quite a variety!
And most through the roof in %alc I'd imagine.


----------



## tdh (13/9/05)

Yes Darren :blink: 

tdh


----------



## Mr Bond (13/9/05)

Anyone seen the results yet?

I received an email from Mike L, congratulating me on my success  ,but the attachment wasn't there  ,so I don't know which of my 2 entries is the one or which place.Nothing as yet on the sabsosa page.


----------



## Aaron (13/9/05)

Brauluver said:


> Anyone seen the results yet?
> 
> I received an email from Mike L, congratulating me on my success  ,but the attachment wasn't there



I think we all got the same email. I am sure it will be up or emailed with the attachment some time soon.

Bit of a tease though.


----------



## Darren (13/9/05)

Funny,
I am a trophy winner too. I suspect you are right Aaron.
d


----------



## doglet (13/9/05)

RESULTS UP ON THE SABSOSA WEBPAGE

Hi everyone

I've just uploaded the 2005 competition results.

(I've tested the link on my main computer but on another the formatting went a bit funny. If things are a bit weird on your computer then please PM me.)

Thanks to the judges and sponsors of this years competition. Thanks also to Aaron for providing some webspace whilst I come to grips with Wiki webpages!

Congrats to all the winners and hopefully you can get along to the presentation at the Holdfast Bay Bowling Club this Sunday (18th) at 11:30am for a midday start.

Cheers
Tim (rookie Sabsosa webmaster)


----------



## roach (13/9/05)

well done Crispy on being the champion brewer - Must have been all the hops!! and SteveSA for best mash brew. 

Congrats to the other AHBers who featured prominently in the placings - TDA, Darren, Pedro of Gulf Brewery, SteveSA, Dicko, Asher and others.

:beerbang:


----------



## Aaron (13/9/05)

Well done to Crispy and Steve in particular. A great result guys.


----------



## roach (13/9/05)

Oh and Darren there must have been something special about your Cherry Lambic


----------



## big d (13/9/05)

congratulations to all place getting ahb members.


----------



## Kai (13/9/05)

Steve, was that the scottish we had the pleasure of trying at wee stu's, or a different brew? Either way, well done. And Crispy definitely deserves that based solely on bulk-hop-buy mojo points.

Congratulations to everyone who received a first or place this year.


----------



## GMK (13/9/05)

Yes- Well done to all ..

Especially Crispy and his Brewing Buddy/Neighbour Simon.

Really good to see the Mini Flocs doing well - must be all the Chiller Tuteledge Guys :beer: 

Looks like they had alot of good entries and some great beers.
Wish the place getters well in the Nationals.

And with These Famous Words - " Go You Good Things!" :super:


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/9/05)

Well done Crispy.

Must be all those hops you've got stowed away. :lol: 

You Sandgropers are hiding some lager secrets by the looks of things too. :beerbang: 

Good stuff Al & Asher.

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/9/05)

Well done to all the place getters, good showing on the AHB list too.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Asher (14/9/05)

Well done Guys....

Well Done Trash Mash Al (Alan Mckinnon) - 2 firsts & a third !!!!

A third and a first for me - Good to see the Marzen (47) would have taken out best mash trophy if eligible.... :beerbang:

Asher for now


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/9/05)

Well done Crispy. I have tasted many of his beers and he is indeed a deserving winner and great brewer.

Well done also SteveSA, dicko, the artist formely known as Pedro, Darren, Aaron, Kai, Braulaver, Asher and Al.

Good luck to those AHB brewers in the other interstate comps.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Crispy (14/9/05)

Thanks guys,

I certainly did have plenty of hops to choose from... :lol: 

Congrats to SteveSA, would love to try your Scottish....if you have any left  

and TDA, cheers mate, your Oktoberfest is a ripper.

Well done to everyone.


Cheers, :beer: 

Crispy


----------



## SteveSA (14/9/05)

Thanks fellas.

Congrats to all the place getters especially Crispy and fellow AHB members.

Crispy,
Top darts mate. Unfortunately I've got none of the scottish left but it'll be rebrewed shortly. In fact I think I'll add it to the Xmas case.

Kai,
The one I had at Stu's was an ESB. That one didn't last long at all but has been reborn and is being kegged this week.

TDA,
Looking forward to trying your Okky. :chug: 


Steve


----------



## Boots (14/9/05)

Well done to all - especially you place getters.

I bet the major movie studios are planning the brewing version of the "Best In Show" documentary on crispy


----------



## Kai (14/9/05)

SteveSA said:


> Kai,
> The one I had at Stu's was an ESB. That one didn't last long at all but has been reborn and is being kegged this week.



Geez, sometimes I wonder why my memory is so bad :chug:


----------



## BigAl (14/9/05)

Happy Days  ,

Well done to all who entered. 

46.8 for my belgian wit, i'll have to guard that recipe h34r: 
47 on your mazern Asher, i will be watching like a hawk next year when that one is brewed  

Al.


----------



## Aaron (14/9/05)

Boots said:


> Well done to all - especially you place getters.
> 
> I bet the major movie studios are planning the brewing version of the "Best In Show" documentary on crispy
> [post="77035"][/post]​



That would be even scarier than the original. Some of the judges comments would have to be censored.


----------



## Darren (14/9/05)

Well done everyone!
I can't believe they didn't my cherry lambic. Wonder if they have any enamel left on their teeth. The guidelines said it could be intensly sour. I was.

Looks like most of the winners/place getters are using top quality imported malts though  
cheers
darren


----------



## bradmcm (14/9/05)

Sorry Darren,
I didn't like it, tdh didn't like it, the third judge didn't like it, the convenor didn't like it....
It, umm, needed some work....


----------



## dicko (14/9/05)

A big Well Done!! to Crispy, Steve SA and the boys from WA.

Congratulations to all the other winners and place getters.

I personally am rapt with my results as this is my first entrance into the HB competitions.  
I am all enthusiastic now but unfortunately dont have a lot of time for brewing at the moment. - Damn work!! :angry: 

Cheers


----------



## Asher (14/9/05)

West Aussies - 'keepin it real in SA' :lol: 

Results are good. But feedback is even better.... The Marzen recipe I entered has evolved over the last couple of years from Pint of lager's recipe given out on Graham Sanders radio show..... feedbak from judges helped allot in refining my recipe....

Asher for now


----------



## Aaron (14/9/05)

Just uploaded an updated results sheet. Apparently there were some typos in the first sheet.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/9/05)

Big Al and Asher, excellent work.

( too late Al we know the wit recipe!)


----------



## Doc (14/9/05)

Just checked out the results.
Some awesome results from AHB members.
I wonder if we can claim AHB as our brew club when entering comps now ? :lol:
For the NSW comp this year I didn't enter a brewclub, but wanted to put down AHB 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## johnno (14/9/05)

Congrats to everbody that entered and especially the place getters.
Well done!!

johnno


----------



## Gulf Brewery (16/10/05)

We South Aussies are a media hungry lot aren't we Steve?





Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Kai (16/10/05)

Aha! I was hoping someone would scan that in.

Well done again, Steve


----------



## Batz (16/10/05)

Well done guys , good amount of AHB members there as usual

Crispy and Steve :super: 

Great the see you in there as well Dicko , Brews will be flowing on the Eyre !

Batz :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (16/10/05)

Darren said:


> !
> I can't believe they didn't like my cherry lambic. .... intensly sour.
> 
> 
> ...



Possiably poor sanitation on your part Darren :lol: :lol: 

Sorry mate couldn't help that one :lol: :lol: 

Batz


----------

